

Interviewing Non-Technical Hires - greatquestion

I&#x27;m the founder of a small ten person startup. Right now everyone here is a programmer and as the CEO I handle 100% of our company&#x27;s non technical duties. We&#x27;re now growing to the point where it is too much work for me to handle all of that work myself, so we are in the process of hiring our first non technical employee. This person will (due to our size) be very much so a generalist, but will mainly be doing marketing and customer service.<p>We have a very good process for interviewing technical people, but I have no experience with hiring non technical people, and I&#x27;m not quite sure the best way to do it, especially since it seems a lot harder to quantify ability. For technical hires we can learn a lot by looking at their code or watching them code and I&#x27;m not really sure what the equivalent is for non technical hires.<p>So in short: Does anyone have any good suggestions or resources for vetting marketing hires?
======
soham
I am an engineer. But have done a lot of hiring, both technical and non-
technical. I now run
[http://InterviewKickstart.com](http://InterviewKickstart.com).

The core thing you have to realize, is that there is NO reason for a non-
technical person to not be as smart/driven as an engineer. I am not saying you
believe that, but what I'm saying, is that while the questions may be
different, your grading standards should not change. Especially not when
you're a young company growing fast. The hire you make now, will likely be
with you for a long time.

Having said that, the following have worked well for me in the past:

1\. Ask them simple logical brain-teasers. The kind that don't need
programming knowledge. You are looking for excitement and a drive to solve
them, instead of backing down.

2\. Ask them to present something to a small group of people. It could be
their favorite project, or their hobby or whatever. You are looking for
clarity of thought, the ability to explain something to a few people, the
depth of interest, empathy for the audience and confidence in themselves.

3\. Ask them for a writing sample. This is very much akin to a code sample. Is
it clear to understand? Is it engaging? Have they taken care of details and
punctuation? Very important.

4\. Put a few different personalities in the interviewing panel. Are they able
to hold a conversation with everyone? Are they able to treat them with
respect, regardless of the personality type?

5\. Ask them what they want to do in short and long term. Is there clarity? Is
there ambition? Is there reason and grounding?

Good luck!

~~~
notahacker
>The core thing you have to realize, is that there is NO reason for a non-
technical person to not be as smart/driven as an engineer.

I'm going to push back on that and say _there is if you 're paying them less
than half what you pay engineers_, which might be a perfectly reasonable
market rate if most of what they're expected to do involves relatively basic
admin tasks. That doesn't mean you want to be hiring people that come across
as lazy or inept, but it does mean that someone can do an efficient job at
managing your office despite being stumped by that very simple conditional
probability puzzle. (although if that probability puzzle was based on
conversion rates you should perhaps be hoping for a prospective VP Marketing
to nail it...)

The flip side is there's no reason why an engineer shouldn't be able to ask a
non-technical questions on interviewees' approach to tasks they'll be
performing and understand enough of the answers to be reasonably confident of
which interviewees are thoughtful about their approach to marketing or
operations or customer service. Instead of brain teasers, ask them about
problems you actually anticipate them solving.

------
ankitgarg43
Give them a situation where they have to deal with the problem and compare how
well they handle it. Like if you are a product company, ask them to act as
marketing and to sell the product to a potential buyer but the customer is
orthodox but wealthy. See if they can crack the deal!!!

You can email me, I am good at such scenarios. I would love to help!

ankitgarg43@gmail.com

